# Ayuda con un amplificador sencillo !!



## LM2894 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola que tal compañeros del foros de electronica !! les quiero pedir una pequeña ayuda !!
Lo que pasa esque voy a armar un amplificador , para utilizarlo en un intercomunicador , suena bastante sencillo , mmm encontre un diagrama en internet , y lo trato de simular en varios programas (live wire , multisim ) pero no encuentro la forma de acerlo andar.
En la pagina donde encontre el circuito originalmente , decia que la entradas eran las terminales 3 y 4 , mientras que las salidas son las 1 y 2.







De antemano les doy las gracias , y que me puedan resolver esa duda , que tengo, ya que si miran la imagen , las supuestas "salidas" van directas a VCC porlo que siempre tendre el valor de VCC  .
Bueno espero una ayuda , gracias !!


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 12, 2011)

prueba c3 en la base de q1 que deberia ser la entrada de audio, quita r6 y la salida hacia el parlante atraves del positivo de capacitor de 220 microfaradios.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Con la entrada por C3 es una aplicación particular y puede ser para utilzar como entrda algo de alto nivel y baja impedancia, peo si no tien nivel para exitar no pasara nada.
Proba C3 a masa, parq que Q1 trabaje como amplificador de tensión y C1 levantalo de masa y entra por alli la señal 

No saques R6, sin ella Q2 no tiene de donde alimentarse, cuidado con hacer modificaciones sin tener idea de como funciona un amplificador

Por otro lado, no te seria más práctico utilizar un LM380?, un TBA820? llevan pocos componentes y andan de una y ocupan menos espacio


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 15, 2011)

¿ Por qué no pruebas con el TDA 2822 ?
Se puede configurar en estéreo o en mono, muy pocos componentes, vaja tensión de alimentación... 
Yo estoy armando un par de pequeños proyectos con él y es muy versátil.
LM 386, más sencillo aún

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Para un intercomunicador, el LM380 y TBA820 tienen mucha más potencia, lo que los hace más adecuados al no tener que estar trabajando siempre al limite

Si yo necesio en un y X potencia, debo tratar que por lo menos el dispositivo entegue al menos 2X
Porque sacrificar, durabilidad por unos pocos componentes no tiene ni sentido, El TDA2822 lo ocupo en otras cosas pero no en un intercomunicador por los motivos antes apuntados

asi como no se maneja  con el acelerador a fondo(lo que asi hicieron lamentamblemente no pueden contar las consecuencias de ello) igual un amplificador, es una regla muy simple y que se aplica amuchas cosas, pero no se porque en audio no lo aplican,


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 15, 2011)

De acuerdo, me gusta el 380.
En cuanto a su observación sobre la potencia, Sr. Pandacba, comparto su afirmación, pero va a depender de las pretensiones de "volumen" requeridas. En ese sentido cuando hablamos de un intercomunicador, no me parece poco una potencia de 1 vatio real sobre un cono de 2", por ejemplo. Y 2.5 vatios, puede resultar innecesario. 

El esquema siguiente está sacado del datasheet del LM380, correctamente sugerido por Pandacba.

Sobre el esquema que se presenta el Sr. "Lm2894", es para excitar directamente con un altavoz de 8 ohmios.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Por eso mimso si tus necesidades son alrededor de 500mW Rms el LM380 es el ideal, porque? porque trabajara sin exigencias, al no estar al limite, por otro lado al no estar al limite su calidad de sonido sera  la mejor, no hay qu pedee  de vista que a la maxima potencia la distorción es mas elevada.

Si tus necesidades reales fueran 1W, entoces es preferible el TBA920, u otro similar

Al no trabajar al limite su vida útils también es mayor


----------

